# Piperazine to worm cockatiels?



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

One of the wormers we use to deworm our chickens with is Piperazine. It is a liquid wormer that is put in the bird's water or given directly by mouth with a syringe. It is a very mild wormer and is good for smaller animals so I was wondering if it was okay for cockatiels? Thanks!!


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

When in doubt, ask the vet, especially if you suspect your bird has worms.
________
RB50


----------



## bird brain (May 30, 2010)

According to my reading stuff, piperazine is pretty much useless for parrots.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels shouldn't be wormed unless they've actually been diagnosed as having worms. If they do have worms, your vet will tell you what to do. If they don't, then you don't need to do anything. The chance of indoor birds getting worms is close to zero but outdoor birds are more at risk of picking them up.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

All of my birds are now all outdoors in a large flight and considering that our chickens run around near the flight and pick up worms easily, I figured a bi-annually worming would do my birds some good. We prophylactically worm our chickens with piperazine so I was just wondering if it was okay for cockatiels as well. I have been doing some research and according to the literature you can worm cockatiels with dog/kitten wormer... is that so?? Are there any wormers that I can purchase OTC to prophylactically worm my birds with every now and then to prevent/treat any worms that may get picked up?? Thanks!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Please discuss this with a vet. I personally will NOT prophylactically worm 'just because' Been there and done it, and if the right product or dosages are used it can have unhealthy and fatal results.


----------

